# Rocky Scent IQ hunting clothes and Medalist Silvermax



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Gotta love my Scent IQ duds. They are without question, the most comfortable camo I've worn.
Their only drawback... not briar-proof...
Oh and I would love to see them in a few more camo options.


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

*Scent IQ gloves*

Not waterproof either - water absorbent !


----------



## browningBAMA (Nov 10, 2004)

*rocky gloves----i'm extremely satisfied with them*

I LOVE! my rocky gloves. They are great, they are lightweight, scent free, and a pleasure to wear. Seems like they can be worn several times with out washing. They are not enough for extrem cold weather hunts, but i bought some remington gloves, that have fold back tabs, and i wear them on top of my rockys. My rockys are great cause they are not to bulky. I can really feel the triger on my release. If you need some lightweight gloves, GO get the rockys.


----------



## ghenghis (Dec 22, 2006)

yeah I wore the lightweight gloves for 6 days in a row without washing in Montana. No detectable odor coming from them, even though I pretty much wore them 5-6 hours each day. I like them so much, I got a second pair in case I lose the first pair in the field. 

Latest SCENT IQ test was on hogs in Texas last week.

had a hog rubbing up against a tree within 10 feet, it never knew I was there. Wore the ScentIQ shirt over the top of a bug suit to blend in better with the background and add another layer to keep try to keep the mosquitoes off me.

Virginia regular archery opens today. I'll be wearing the ScentIQ again somewhere tonite, haven't decided exactly where to go yet.

Oh, the hat, gloves, pants and shirt seem to stop the mosquitoes pretty well, the only place I got bit was on my face and ears when I lifted the bug mesh up to get ready to shoot. I should of bought the Thermacell refill.....

I walked thru the newly opened Bass Pro Shop near Richmond yesterday on my way home from a North Carolina business trip. Noticed more and more silver technology hunting clothes coming out, several brands.


----------

